# PSA regarding traveling folks with dogs



## VikingAdventurer (Dec 15, 2016)

Just a little something I'd like to mention after some recent occurrences in The Slabs...

If you travel with a dog, TAKE FUCKING CARE OF IT.

This includes, but is not limited to:

- Shelter. Domesticated dogs can be more vulnerable to inclement weather than us two-leggers. If you can't provide adequate shelter from heat, cold, rain, snow, etc., GIVE THE DOG TO SOMEONE WHO CAN.

- Food. Dogs need to eat. The bigger the dog, the more it should eat. Lots of people food is not good for dogs, that's why they make dog food. Dog food is heavy. If you can't (or don't want to) carry 20-50 extra pounds worth of dog food with you, GIVE THE DOG TO SOMEONE WHO CAN.

- Water. Dogs need a lot of water, and most of them can't straight-up SAY SOMETHING when they're thirsty. Carry at least one or two gallons of water per day, per dog, or GIVE THE DOG TO SOMEONE WHO CAN.

- Socialization. Dogs are, by nature, social creatures. However, some dogs simply don't get along with other dogs and animals, particularly SMALLER animals. Keep track of your dog's behavior regarding this. IT IS NOT OK TO LET YOUR DOG HURT OR KILL SOMEONE ELSE'S ANIMAL, THEN ACT LIKE NOTHING HAPPENED.
___________________________________________

I say all this not because I dislike dogs, but because I like dogs better than I like most people. It bothers me when I see people mistreating their dogs or neglecting them to the point where they behave inappropriately in a group setting.

If I see you being a shitty dog owner in front of me, or your dog hurts a friend of mine or the animal of a friend of mine, you're gonna have a bad time.

This already happened once; it WILL NOT happen again.


----------



## ped (Dec 15, 2016)

call me naive but the fact that travelers of all people wouldn't take care of their dog is really pathetic, disheartening, and sad. I get red mist in my eyes when I see dog abuse. 

we should be the ones helping rescues for a place to stay and shit.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 16, 2016)

ped said:


> call me naive but the fact that travelers of all people wouldn't take care of their dog is really pathetic, disheartening, and sad. I get red mist in my eyes when I see dog abuse.
> we should be the ones helping rescues for a place to stay and shit.



My thoughts exactly... But "Misery loves company" is a saying that comes to mind here.

I will say this - what someone chooses to feed their dog is not my concern as long as they aren't skin an bones and are healthy....which means NOT feeding them all shitty junk people food. So You Can afford beer, cigs, etc from what you made flying a sign, spanging, day labor, whatever???? Then you can afford some decent goddamn fucking dog food.....and the stale chicken nuggets you dumpstered from a mckey D's doesn't qualify

And if you won't provide adequate shade or water for your pooch, then I will make a scene for you. If I see someone on the road who is abusing their dog - kicking it, etc...... you won't have a dog for long and I am gonna send you to the fucking hospital.


----------



## ped (Dec 16, 2016)

Some years ago vets started noticing it was taking significantly high amounts of sodium barbitol to murder strays. An investigation was launched and found high levels of it in some major food brands along with nylon and metal rings...I.e. they put euthanized dogs, horses, cats, etc in dog food. Collars and all.

Dog food is about the worst shit available when it's not mostly cheap carb fillers. I'd much rather see them eating chicken nuggets and getting solid protein.

Not to mention most dog food has propylene glycol to keep it from freezing in storage. Anti-freeze creates crystals in the kidneys and are accumulateive.

I give mine rice, eggs, tuna, soups beans, etc. About the same price as med-grade dog food but with real nutrients.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 16, 2016)

ped said:


> Some years ago vets started noticing it was taking significantly high amounts of sodium barbitol to murder strays. An investigation was launched and found high levels of it in some major food brands along with nylon and metal rings...I.e. they put euthanized dogs, horses, cats, etc in dog food. Collars and all.
> 
> Dog food is about the worst shit available when it's not mostly cheap carb fillers. I'd much rather see them eating chicken nuggets and getting solid protein.
> 
> ...



That is horrible to hear if it's true. And yea, what I meant as far as the chicken nuggets comment - what I should have said - is they need a good and VARIED diet. Protein, fiber, fats, nutrients. I feed my guy a "puppy" formulated dry kibble since he's young. Blue Wilderness. And I think I might try Taste of The Wild too. They are one of the better high quality brands to feed according to dogfoodanalysis.com and they don't contain that propylene glycol stuff...i just looked. A little more expensive, but hey. Also give him cooked meats or eggs here and there, steamed carrots, apples, pomegranates, other greens/veggies, celery he loves....fish oil...so yea, a varied diet!


----------



## ped (Dec 16, 2016)

http://truthaboutpetfood.com/pentobarbital-in-dog-food-never-resolved-2/


----------



## marmar (Dec 17, 2016)

I totally agree on the dog food with the post above, its not better then actual food for dogs. It is not why they make it. Dog food is a good way to recycle killed animals left overs I guess, like bones and insides but that's about it.who told you it's better for dogs tho? Capitalism? lol
And about shelter, if you mean just shade and cover from the rain, sure, otherwise wtf do you mean, homeless people should not have dogs? Wtf.


----------



## angerisagift (Dec 17, 2016)

Viking_Adventurer said:


> Just a little something I'd like to mention after some recent occurrences in The Slabs...
> 
> If you travel with a dog, TAKE FUCKING CARE OF IT.
> PREACH
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 17, 2016)

marmar said:


> I totally agree on the dog food with the post above, its not better then actual food for dogs. It is not why they make it. Dog food is a good way to recycle killed animals left overs I guess, like bones and insides but that's about it.who told you it's better for dogs tho? Capitalism? lol
> And about shelter, if you mean just shade and cover from the rain, sure, otherwise wtf do you mean, homeless people should not have dogs? Wtf.


where did anyone mention anything about capitalism?? and no one said homeless people should not have dogs....i am curious what you feed your pooch? not because i'm trying to single you out or anything, please don't think that. I'm honestly curious as to what different diets travelers feed their dogs


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 17, 2016)

ped said:


> . I'd much rather see them eating chicken nuggets and getting solid protein.
> .


I hear what you're saying...but I'd be more worried about the preservatives like TBHQ used in them, the hydrogenated oils they are deep fried in, not to mention the quality meat that fast food places like McD's uses. I'd rather just cook up plain old chicken if im gonna feed em chicken


----------



## roguetrader (Dec 17, 2016)

I see a lot of bad dog owners on the new traveller scene over here - in the same way that many people have pit-type dogs in the US in England we have the long dog / lurcher as the popular breed - these dogs are bred to work and need walking and preferably running EVERY DAY ; without regular exercise they are restless / frustrated but after a good long run they are contented and happy - many end up on chains as 'problem dogs' and get their heads screwed up by shit owners who can barely look after themselves, let alone canine dependents.....


----------



## creature (Dec 17, 2016)

Don't have the reference straight up, but domesticated dogs have a gene that allows them to metabolize starch.. A big advantage, if living with humans.. They still need copious protein, but eggs are fairly cheap, & super easy to prep, of course

I wouldn't use strictly eggs as a protein base, but I would think anywhere from a 25% egg, 25% meat, 50% multi-grain bread or bean/rice combo would be good. If you get a good quality dogfood & add 1 partialy cooked egg per 15 pounds of weight per day, the protein boost is huge.
The fancy looking foods with beets & sweet potatoes whatnot, I'm not sure I trust, since those sound simply like fiber byproducts, and not actual food sources.
Stick with rice based foods if possible & although corn has simpler starch profile than rice. It isn't entirely evil.
The real bitch is reading the damn lables & trying to figure out how much cereal is actually in the shit..
Look at the 'crude protein minimum", and figure about 1/2 that is from ceral grain.

You'd have to look it up, but see if the cereal/vegetable combos make for a complete protien, then add yer eggs & scavanged meat with a bit of warm water & mash all that shit up.


----------



## ped (Dec 17, 2016)

As the dog ages i give her less carbs. More like 75/25 protein. Chicken from the can is cheap as well as tuna. I just give eggs raw, their guts can easily handle it. The occasional warm milk.

Then once in a while i do soup bones and nearly expired steak they mark down to less than $2.


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Dec 18, 2016)

I only feed my dog caviar and virgins. 

Lol, just kidding. 

My purpose for this post was to put emphasis on supervising one's dogs in a group setting.

The reason why is because a small group of shwilly travelers came through the library in the slabs about a week ago, weren't paying attention to their dogs, and one of the dogs caught and killed someone else's pet cat. 

Because of this, the Slab City library no longer allows dogs on the premises.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 21, 2016)

Negligent dog owners killed my kitten. 
I love animals, it's people I fucking hate. 
Thanks for posting this @Viking_Adventurer


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 21, 2016)

iamwhatiam said:


> where did anyone mention anything about capitalism?? and no one said homeless people should not have dogs....i am curious what you feed your pooch? not because i'm trying to single you out or anything, please don't think that. I'm honestly curious as to what different diets travelers feed their dogs



My doggo gets Nutro Wild frontier stuff, broccoli stems, whatever meat I'm eating if it does not have onions or garlic in it (Onions and garlic cause kidney failure in pooches, btw). He's a spoiled lil' baby


----------



## deleted user (Dec 21, 2016)

EphemeralStick said:


> Negligent dog owners killed my kitten.
> I love animals, it's people I fucking hate.
> Thanks for posting this @Viking_Adventurer



Oh shit, I'm so sorry to hear that, you really loved that cat.


----------



## todd (Dec 28, 2016)

interesting article about how advertising has changed our perception of dog/cat food with advertising.

http://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/cartoon-kittens-and-big-eyed-puppies/


----------

